# Flexplate Replacement



## MY67GTOCONV (Sep 19, 2013)

I need help installing the flexplate on my 67 GTO Convertible. Unfortunately, I let someone else remove it so I do not know how everything goes back together. I have 3 pieces and I need to know how they all go back together. It is a Pontiac 400 with automatic transmission. Can anyone help me here?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Pretty sure the shim plate goes on the end of the crank, then the flex plate goes on with the raised part facing the tranny then the bolt plate goes on with the cutout over the tit on the flexplate.
Teardown pics are at the shop though so this is from memory, hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Goat Roper's got it. Plus the bolt holes in the flex plate (and crank) are such that they will only all line up when the plate is indexed correctly with the crank, so if you find that the holes don't line up, rotate the plate until they do.

Bear


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> Goat Roper's got it. Plus the bolt holes in the flex plate (and crank) are such that they will only all line up when the plate is indexed correctly with the crank, so if you find that the holes don't line up, rotate the plate until they do.
> 
> Bear


Yup also the outer flare on the shim plate faces the engine and the outer flare on the bolt plate goes toward the tranny.
I don't know if the bolt pattern will line up with any of the 3 parts backwards but I have read that the flex plate has been installed backwards so you want to make sure everything is correct so you don't have to pull the tranny.

Torque specs are 95 Ft. Lbs. with thread locker.


----------



## MY67GTOCONV (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks, flexplate is back in place and I am now a happy girl. Now I am waiting on my next bump. We are in the process of restoring a 67 GTO Convertible. Sure I will have lots more questions. Hope you guys are here to answer them. Going back as original as possible. Body is in the body shop. Waiting to get the frame back so we can continue. It was originally Montreux Blue with a white top and blue interior. It was painted at some time and they went with white with a blue top. We are going back original blue/white top.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Glad to hear you are going back to original, the car looks to be pretty solid.
You can use the search feature there is a lot of info here and if you can't find the answers just ask.
The first thing I ordered when I got my '67 was the shop manual.
Keep the pics coming as you progress so we can follow along.


----------

